

Sketchpad: The first object-oriented software system (1963) - jarin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOZqRJzE8xg

======
jarin
Alan Kay: "I asked Ivan Sutherland, 'How can you possibly have done the first
interactive graphics program, the first non-procedural programming language,
and the first object-oriented software system in one year?' He said, 'Well, I
didn't know it was hard, there was nothing like this before!'"

~~~
dkersten
I'd believe it. I remember when I was just learning to program, I used to do
crazy hacks to do stuff I had absolutely no idea how to do because I didn't
know it was hard. That is, I tried anyway and tried weird ways I mightn't even
think of now, simply because _I didn't know any better_. The code was
terrible, but I got results.

Nothing near as hardcore as _the first interactive graphics program, the first
non-procedural programming language, and the first object-oriented software
system in one year_ , sadly ;-)

